# Wipers squeak now



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

The last update makes my wipers go all the way down, rather than staying up on window. This makes the blades rub terribly on the plastic surrounding the windshield base. I think this would be great in winter as it would scrape off ice buildup, but sucks during rain.

Anyone else notice this with latest update?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

No, mine remain on the glass. Strange that yours would change.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m on 2019.20.4.2 and have not experienced that and we’ve seen a lot of rain this past weekend


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

PaulT said:


> The last update makes my wipers go all the way down, rather than staying up on window. This makes the blades rub terribly on the plastic surrounding the windshield base. I think this would be great in winter as it would scrape off ice buildup, but sucks during rain.
> 
> Anyone else notice this with latest update?


Clarify, 'all the way down' as in 'below the hood for aerodynamics' or 'literally off the windshield'? If riding up on the plastic regularly then it's calibrated incorrectly.

Mine's always retracted below the lip of the hood for aero when not in use. I have noticed once where it only went halfway between 'up idle' and 'stowed'. The next time I powered the car it went back down all the way to 'stowed'.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Frully said:


> Clarify, 'all the way down' as in 'below the hood for aerodynamics' or 'literally off the windshield'? If riding up on the plastic regularly then it's calibrated incorrectly.
> 
> Mine's always retracted below the lip of the hood for aero when not in use. I have noticed once where it only went halfway between 'up idle' and 'stowed'. The next time I powered the car it went back down all the way to 'stowed'.


When the wipers are on, they go down to the stowed location every swipe.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

It does look like maybe calibration needed? They do go very slightly lower in stowed position. I am fairly certain it use to be obvious.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

No issues here. And we have had PLENTY of opportunity to test it out.


----------



## PA_Ray (Nov 12, 2017)

I have noticed that for the past couple of month intermittently. They sometimes work fine and sometimes squeak. Often they start squeaking after working for awhile and I've had it stop too. I thought it was the blade not flipping back nd forth properly


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Every time I treat my windshield with Gliss (hydrophobic coating), the wipers jump and make noise. The next day I wipe my wipers down with alcohol wipes and it goes away.


----------

